# Best vented helmet with a visor?



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a Giro Animas that I am happy with, but someday I will probably crash and break it. Are there any helmets WITH A VISOR that are even more vented? I looked at the Giro Pneumo today, which is a road helmet with a visor, and it looked only a little better vented.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Bern Allston is what I use.

Huge vents, flip visor, hard zipmold shell. $90 though.

www.bernunlimited.com


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Gotta try a bunch of different models before buying. Just a few weeks ago, I went shopping for a new helmet. Because of my rounder head shape, only the Giro's and Bell's fit comfortably. Ended up with a Bell Super which is very well ventilated and has one of the longer visors I've seen. I'm coming off a Giro Phase which is also very cool to the head.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Giro Hex, i bought it because of the vents.... had no idea how good they worked until i started wearing it. The comfort was also a lucky strike as i bought it online without trying one on.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Giro Hex, i bought it because of the vents.... had no idea how good they worked until i started wearing it. The comfort was also a lucky strike as i bought it online without trying one on.


+1

The Hex is my go to helmet for summer riding. Even on humid days you can feel the air flow on your head. Lots of forward facing vents.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

check out the catlike leaf. lots of big round vents and a adjustable length visor. i have the road version helmet and they vent extremely well.

Just In: Catlike Leaf Enduro/All Mountain Helmet | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Specialized Tactic II


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've only ever used Bell helmets, I kind of fell for their ad campaign way back when, "If you have a $10 head, wear a $10 helmet." I have a Bell Super that seems adequately vented even through the 3 straight weeks of 90+ degree days and super high humidity we had in New England earlier this summer. I really like the extended coverage in back, though I hope I never have to use it.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

I got a Bell Sweep yesterday. Looks well vented. I couldn't try it out yet, but I will as soon as I can. You can use the sweep as mountain and road helmet so it's quite versatile. It's on sale on evans cycles. Only £55 instead of 100.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

ti-triodes said:


> +1
> 
> The Hex is my go to helmet for summer riding. Even on humid days you can feel the air flow on your head. Lots of forward facing vents.


Same here, I have several.
I like it for commuting since it has an adjustable visor, good for low-sun glare in the mornings and evenings.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

trailrider24 said:


> I got a Bell Sweep yesterday. Looks well vented. I couldn't try it out yet, but I will as soon as I can. You can use the sweep as mountain and road helmet so it's quite versatile. It's on sale on evans cycles. Only £55 instead of 100.


Uh..you can use any helmet as a helmet. Lol except for dh/fr where full face is basically mandatory.

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

ricky916 said:


> Uh..you can use any helmet as a helmet. Lol except for dh/fr where full face is basically mandatory.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


Call me when you go for a 100km road ride with an Urge Endur o Matic or a POC mate.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been using the Fox Flux. I flows a lot of air


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I currently have a Giro Hex.

Well vented, feels light, good protective coverage (especially the back of the head), easy to adjust

Giro Hex helmet for cyclists


----------

